# Beginner bow fishing rig



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm looking to get a decent, inexpensive bow fishing rig.
Not looking for top of the line, but don't want to waste money on cheap stuff, only to upgrade later.
It would mainly be used for carp and small gar in the Guadalupe.
It would be used by me and my 15 yo son.
Is the $400 rig at Academy a decent setup?


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

No one knows anything about this bow?


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

The AMS is a decent setup.
But for that price you can get harder hitting bows.
For the money and almost unlimited adjustments I'd look
at the Cajun Sucker Punch by Bear
2 style modules (let-off and zero let-off) and adjustments from 17" draw to 31" draw.


----------

